# Modifications to a chainsaw for better performance...



## waterboy1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a good mechanical common knowledge. I can rebuild a chainsaw, rebuild carburetors and such, but I want to learn how to modify my chainsaws for better performance. I cut firewood and we all know the better our saws run, the more productive we are. I've got a few old poulan wild things to practice on. Where do I start? How is it done? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 11, 2011)

waterboy1975 said:


> I have a good mechanical common knowledge. I can rebuild a chainsaw, rebuild carburetors and such, but I want to learn how to modify my chainsaws for better performance. I cut firewood and we all know the better our saws run, the more productive we are. I've got a few old poulan wild things to practice on. Where do I start? How is it done? Any info is appreciated.


 
Besides having engine running to spec., the very best "modification" is a chain that's kept constantly razor-sharp. Beyond that, it's machismo, bragging-rights, and premature deafness. :msp_wink:

Productivity results from thought, planning, and knowing what not to do, not just screaming power-output. opcorn:

(But, you were talking "Wild Thing.")


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 11, 2011)

Nitro Methane,


Just Kidding.


----------



## waterboy1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to learn how to make saw modifications. What can I do to a saw that i use to cut firewood?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 11, 2011)

That's true how a good, and sharp chain is so important. I have seen some pretty big, and powerfull saw's that dind't cut well, because of poor filing, chain selection or just dull. I put dual port mufflers on which is very popular, and easy. I would like to look into porting, and other things someday, not necessarily to do to my saw's just to see what's involved myself.


----------



## waterboy1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I believe in a good sharp chain. A dull chain on a great saw is like trying to race a drag car with flat tires. I put an edge on mine every time i fill up with gas. (or at least every other time). It don't take but a few minutes if its not completely dull and the saw don't work me so hard.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 11, 2011)

You can start with a muffler modification. That means you can open up the muffler a little bit to get better flow, removes the heat faster from the engine and give a little more power. If you can rebuild saws all right the next thing you can do if you have a saw with a bolt down jug, is measure the squish and lower it to give you more compression which will give you more torque, take a piece of electrical soldering wire and put it into the jug through the spark plug hole and make sure it goes all the way to the side of the jug. Then turn the flywheel until the piston makes a complete stroke and after that measure the piece of solder where the piston hit it. That will determine what you have for squish. There are a few opinions on how little squish you need. I try to aim to not go any lower than 0.015". Last but not least is to try porting it. That is something you really need to research and ask a lot of questions about before you try it. When you port a saw you are widening the exhaust and intake ports to give better flow. There are a few limitations that you need to be aware of before you try to do this, that is why you really need to do your research. If you are going to try on a Wildthing, look up Mastermind7864 (Randy), he has ported a lot of Wildthings and has had pretty good results. Good luck.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 11, 2011)

A sharp chain and a hard body will get you the biggest gains


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 11, 2011)

Disclaimer: I haven't read the below linked thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/108900.htm


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 11, 2011)

Search is your friend. Read, read, read, and then read some more.


----------



## Hddnis (Jun 11, 2011)

This is something where you need to educate yourself. There is a wealth of information here and other places on the internet; some specific to chainsaws and some regarding two-strokes in general. 

I suggest that you also take it one small step at a time. Test each step. Find a way that lets you compare results. Keep a running record of each test with a description of the step you were testing. This is the slow and sure way. 

When it comes to a specific saw there are proven mods, but that does not mean you can just copy what has been done onto your saw and have a good runner.



Mr. HE


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 11, 2011)

Well the simple method to gaining more power is to improve the exhaust outlet flow and tune the carb for a nice four stroke sound out of the wood and a good well sharpened chain.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea man, start with a muffler mod. Theres power to be had with opening up the muffler. If you do it right and don't over do it, the saw will run better, have better throttle response, and not completely deafen you. 

There's lot of info already posted on the site. Go to the advanced search and search for muffler modding. 

It's pretty much taking the muffler apart, cutting out or drilling holes into the baffles and opening up the exhaust outlet bigger. Some will also add a dual port muffler or just drill an extra port. You can buy screw on deflectors to cover your extra port hole and be able to maintain a sparkscreen.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 11, 2011)

BTW, start with a real saw, not a WT. They are too much of a pain to work on. Find yourself a project 260 or something along those lines.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, start with a real saw, not a WT. They are too much of a pain to work on. Find yourself a project 260 or something along those lines.


 I have to agree with that.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought you said "real saw"...

044 or 372...

Gary


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 11, 2011)

mang you know those 044 and 372's are just limbing saws


----------



## Hddnis (Jun 11, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> mang you know those 044 and 372's are just limbing saws


 



Yes, to be modded and used only by "small" men.




Mr. HE


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 11, 2011)

Best thing about them... Fall, limb, buck... with the same saw. No monkeyin' around with 4 different saws to get a job done. 

Gary


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 11, 2011)

044 is a great saw to use and to work on. I ported mine just recently and got some great gains out of it. Very well built saw. Did my SD 120si also and that made some awesome gains as well.


----------



## waterboy1975 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just mentioned a WT to show that I have something to practice on that wouldn't be a loss if I totally messed it up. I have an Efco 962, Husqavarna 268, and a Jonsered 80. I would be a little bitter at myself if I wrecked one of these saws, but I feel confident enough in my ability that won't happen. Thanks for responding. Already, my little mind is running wide open.


----------

